# Monday and Wind!



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Just looked at the forecast and they are calling for snow shower and 17-20mph winds for Monday. Do you change your set ups/tactics when hunting in windy conditions? Do you usually hunt lower down in bottoms and hollars out of the wind? I had planned to sit high Monday on a ridge where I know they tend to cross, but with the wind I am thinking about hunting lower down in a hollar or creek bottom. Thoughts??????????????


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll sit lower merely for the comfort factor. I can't stay comfortable if it is cold and really windy. I'd rather be comfortable and not get a deer than be competely miserable and tag one. But that is just what I do.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll be in the bottom of a holler but not to stay out of the wind. My stand is on a deer trail that looks like an interstate. I'm hoping the windy conditions push even more deer down into my holler. Good luck all and hunt safe!!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I plow snow for a living so this crap may keep me in Cincinnati and not in Athens.
I don't know what Ill do if I am able to get out. Hunt at the bottom of thickets on the down wind side. I was going to set up around a saddles where they cross. I don't Know. It's 12:20 am and I'm making jerky. Am much as I love money I could do without snow in the Cincinnati.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I may have to switch up my afternoon spot a little because I usually end up on a point on top of a ridge... that would be a little uncomfortable. I know my morning spot will be incredibly windy, but there's no way I'm giving it up because anybody that hunts with me would jump at the chance because it could be the best spot on the farm.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I think that if that kind of wind starts over night that
the deer will be bedded up on the lee side of the hills
and in the thickets that are out of the wind.

But they will only stay there untill they get pushed 
around by hunters.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....They are talking about windy conditions both Mon. & Tues. up here in the Northern part of the state...They do like to bed up on the lee side of the wind...once walked within 8 to 10 yards of 5 that were bedded up with a strong wind in my face...Wind can be a help in a spot and stalk condition...but most times a pain in the a,,,,.GOOD LUCK MONDAY....:!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

This wont be a dilemma for me being that I will be at work. I won't be able to get out in the woods until the weekend. Good luck guys and be safe!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

and i will be duck hunting!!!!!!!!1


----------

